

Show HN: Cronut – A dead man's switch for those pesky cron jobs - dschwartz88
http://engineering.harrys.com/2014/07/09/cronut.html

======
migrantgeek
I like the idea. I solved the same problem with Jenkins. We already had it
setup for CI and CD.

We then added a view and jobs for scheduled tasks. Removing crons from servers
is huge.

Now I can see what's failing, what's working and share that easily with a non-
technical person via web browser.

------
smutton
This is just personal preference, but when I saw "98% Ruby" on the Github
repository, I CTRL+W'd in the quickest of manners.

~~~
werkshy
Because everything written in Ruby is junk? This project can be used by any
system that uses a cron-like syntax for scheduling jobs, regardless of the
languages and frameworks that system is built with.

~~~
smutton
I agree that this software appears versatile and is probably well-written,
well thought-out and the developer(s) worked hard on it and my hat is off to
them; however, I just don't like Ruby for a syntactically and orthogonal lack
of common sense. This, again, is my personal opinion. I'm not saying
everything in Ruby is junk at all. There is some pretty awesome software (e.g.
Chef) out there that uses Ruby.

I'm simply saying, in my own personal opinion in synchronization with my
preference, Ruby (the language itself) is junk.

